# black spots on crop



## karl4marquez (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys, my two chicks are currently 8 days old, and I just removed the two eggs that didnt hatch and the dirty bedding and replaced with a new one. I looked at the chicks this afternoon and noticed two things..

My question is: I saw black spots in the crop of baby 1 and whole seeds/millet on the crop of baby 2. Are these normal? My chicks will almost open their eyes and from my experience handfeeding, they are healthy. Could they be just a normal thing? 
Also, I see them with full crops, but both parents ate a lot of bread and brocolli and they both went inside the nestbox to feed the chicks. Even though it might be overfeeding, can we assume that they know what they are doing? 

I have a cinnamon whiteface split pied female, and a splitpied normal male. Both chicks are yellow fuzzies, what mutation should I expect?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You should expect pieds and normals. As for the black in the crop that's normal, that's seeds and stuff, I see that all the time in mine. And feeding them, I would trust the birds to know what they're doing. At 8 days the babies still need to be fed a lot.


----------



## karl4marquez (Sep 22, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> You should expect pieds and normals. As for the black in the crop that's normal, that's seeds and stuff, I see that all the time in mine. And feeding them, I would trust the birds to know what they're doing. At 8 days the babies still need to be fed a lot.


so should i trust them also that they left the chicks inside the nestbox? the mother left the nest this night! i am scared that the chicks will get chilled and not survive the night.. i dont want to pull them out because i have work..


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

the chicks cuddle witth each other while the parents are outside the nestbox


----------

